# Official Chicago @ Detroit Wednesday March 10, 6:30 pm cst. Fox Sports Det.,WGN,NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

post predictions.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

No win. No way. No how. :sigh: 








90








78


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Pistons 85
Bulls 80

Sheed 21, 12


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Pistons 90.
Bulls 84.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

pistons 86
bulls 77


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Pistons 93.
Bulls 80.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pistons 86

Bulls 80

Kirk - 18


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Pistons 86
Bulls 60


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Pistons 90
Bulls 76


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

pistons 103
bulls 89

the backcourt
has to to do the points, cuz you cant mess with wallace and wallace in the post.

kirk 18/4/7
craw 27/2/7
curry 14 (hope this dude suprises me with effort, being motivated to play against this high class front court duo)
ty 7/9
ad 12/8

wallace and wallace combine for 50pt/28rb/8blk
billups 20/?/14


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

a contrarian picks the bulls. i like to think of myself that way, but in this case, no way no how. 

Detroit 89
Chicago 73

For the Bulls, Curry leads them with 19

For Detroit, how about Tayshaun Prince? 17 in a balanced attack


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Pistons 90
Bulls 81


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

91








79









19 Points, 11 Rebounds









17 Points, 12 Assists, 6 Rebounds


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

pistons 90
bulls 82


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Pistons 97
Bulls 88


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> No win. No way. No how. :sigh:


now TB, of _course_ there's a way the Bulls can win.

of course, most people haven't seen a miracle like that in about 2000 years now...

and you guys have corrupted me. now i wanna play the picture game.








103








77


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

motown=85
chitown=75


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 75

Detroit 93


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Piston -- 99
The Bull -- 92


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

heh heh heh. i say the Bulls should win this. based only on irony.
but thats not a prediction. I'm lashing out the pain. Even tanking holds no joyful hope for me anymore. 
:sigh:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

86









69

Leading Scorers:









24









18


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I bet we are the first team this season to get doubled up.

Pistons 122

Bulls 61


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

From here on out I'm picking the Bulls to close out the month with nothing but losses. 

Pistons - 95
Bulls - 70


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Pistons 99
Bulls 90


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pistons 86
Bulls 70

Jerry Krause is an evil man. 
I wish somebody will remove his name tag from UC.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Motown 94
Chitown 78


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Pistons 110
Bulls 85


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit 95 Bulls 79


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

in a word: ugly

Pistons 102
Bulls 87


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pistons 100
Bulls 82


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

In a word: uglier

Pistones - 104
Bulls - 79

Dupree scores 18.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Pistons 91
Bulls 79

PC, i always geta kick out of your Skiles avatar. Thats dead solid perfect :laugh:


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

Expect big from Jamal. He usually show up to play every 5th games to tease the clueless fans.
And his last 4 games were joke after him scoring 29 or something 5 games ago.

One thing I adimre about his game is the consistensy of his inconsistency. And it's about time to show up to play. Then again there is always good he would just disappear like he usually do.

Whether he play good or not, I am predicting another miserable performance from our beloved Bulls.

Right now this whole season becomes a joke and there si no real reason to have a sense of urgency to play hard. Except all those minor leagers.

Too bad.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ahhh the "lets blame everything on Jamal" people r back i see.

Anyway, this team doesn't have enough talent to even compete at a decent level against the Pistons. Any time u have guyz by the name of Linton Johnson, Rick Brunson and Ronald Dupree as players, and NOT as towel boyz, on ur team, u automatically qualify as the absolute worst in the league. Bravo Paxon!

Pistons 105
Bulls 77


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Last time these teams played Marcus Fizer broke Rip Hamilton's nose with a big forearm in garbage time.

Rip will be wearing a mask in his first game back since having nasal surgery, I hope he lights you guys up  .


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

i stopped watching this joke of a team once the ncaa confrence tourney started. at least depaul seems to take it's basketball serious this year. so there is one team out of chicago i can cheer for.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Pistons 90
Bulls 80


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls lose

Bulls 84
Pistons 96


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

DET 102 Bulls 88

Another lackluster performance from the worst team in the NBA. I think 88 is generous.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Detroit is damn good right now...

They'll probably start trying in the 4th, but they'll still win by at least 20.

Anyway, let's start it now...

Tonight's loss is Jamal's fault...


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Is it true, there is no curry sighting in the starting lineup. Man that must hurt.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Damn, I'm 15 mins late.

BUlls LOSE!

Pistons 90
Bulls 80


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Kirk and jamal with airballs  

:laugh:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

if it wasn't for Jamal we might have 20 wins at least.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Kirk and jamal with airballs
> 
> :laugh:


Man they're exhausted...

I will attribute that to the bad shooting lately...


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Is curry benched or is he in the bathroom


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

we start Kirk, JC, Linton, JYD, and AD, we ****in suck...

I'm done...

I'll watch ESPN or some **** and find out what happened...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> Is curry benched or is he in the bathroom


he's gona come off the bench...

I'm sick of Skiles, his making examples out of everyone, and his my way or the highway bull****...

Kirk, JC, ERob, AD/TC, EC should start every damn game...

We should have a guy like McKie to come off the bench to give KH and JC some rest, but we turned that deal down...

We could have had a big man better than Blount and worlds ahead of Shirley coming off the bench, Doleac, but we didn't even make an effort or show in interest in claiming him off waivers.

Just come out and say look we're not trying to win games, we're praying for the #1 pick, but 2 weeks ago Skiles was still talking playoffs...

Absolute BULL****.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

What are you talking about, this team can win the tournament oops that is college. It all about humor now, because this is a joke. 

Did curry get benched because he only grabs 1 defensive rebound and plays mediocre defense, but he is the only guy that shoots at least 50% from the field.

Skiles is tough.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I don't know why Curry is not starting but Erob should not be starting. We could not have gotten Doleac because we could not afford him since we are over the cap, apparently Philly turned down the JYD for Mckie trade not us, so please get facts straight. There is enough wrong without making up stuff.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> if it wasn't for Jamal we might have 20 wins at least.


You're confused...

Without Jamal, we might have 10 wins, MIGHT.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

look on the bright side, the bulls have an assist for every made basket, that is rare even though they made only 6 of them.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> You're confused...
> ...


You forgot about all those games Jamal shot to death when his shot is not falling. Considering that, comment about 20 wins isn't big of stretch.

Right now Jamal is on the pace of 24 shot attempts with 15% PG.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So flip on fox and watch that 70s show in the meantime, Curry not being in really killed the game. Scrap the franchise and by that means fire Paxson hire BJ Armstrong and fire Skiles and get Isiah Thomas


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Seriously now, is curry being made an example by not working on his game after practice, going to the bathroom or just not hustling or is he injured.

Now this is a mystery.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jsong</b>!
> 
> You forgot about all those games Jamal shot to death when his shot is not falling. Considering that, comment about 20 wins isn't big of stretch.
> 
> Right now Jamal is on the pace of 24 shot attempts with 15% PG.


But then you'd have to ignore the fact that the ratio of Bulls wins to losses is almost directly proportional to Jamal's performance.

If he doesn't play well, we don't win because we have nearly no one else on the team who can score on the perimeter. Besides that problem, Jamal is part of the problem because he hasn't managed to consistently give us quality performances.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Dont look now, but by Draft Night Linton Johnson may have more trade value than Tyson.

:sigh:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IntheBlinkofaDeng</b>!
> I don't know why Curry is not starting but Erob should not be starting. We could not have gotten Doleac because we could not afford him since we are over the cap, apparently Philly turned down the JYD for Mckie trade not us, so please get facts straight. There is enough wrong without making up stuff.


Erob was averaging almost 12 pts a game in the month of Feb, off the bench, not to mention he plays pretty damn good defense, don't tell me Linton, Dupree, or JYD should play at the SF spot before him.

Whether you personally like him or not, who gives a damn, he's still a better 3 than any of those guys.

Doleac, if we couldn't afford him, alright, its not really about Doleac, but we cut Blount for a guy who's worse than he is, no point in that...

Lastly...

"Paxson probably could have dealt Jerome Williams to Philadelphia for Aaron McKie, but McKie's health is a concern. And Paxson didn't want to trade with Detroit for the contracts of Chucky Atkins or Corliss Williamson."

Thats from the Sun-Times...

Read it back to yourself and see where it says "Philly turned down the deal"...

Get your facts straight before you challenge mine...

Thanks.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Tonight's loss is Jamal's fault...


Man! You're starting to understand the way things work...


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> 
> But then you'd have to ignore the fact that the ratio of Bulls wins to losses is almost directly proportional to Jamal's performance.
> ...


That's my point. When his shot is falling in, his ridiculaous shot attempts affect in favor of Bulls. But that's only evry 5th games at best. What about the rest of 4 games he simply took the whole team out by taking so many shots? Because of number of shot he is taking, if you want to praise his game for Win, you just have to blaime for all those lost too. Simple as that. but people on Jamal's camp doesn't want to acknowledge the cause of the lost on him, yet come up with all the excuses for himm in the world. By now I am ped up with those guys with all excueses for Jamal more than Jamal himself. And I know they won't change. Until Jamal become non-Bulls. I can't wait that day personally. As much as Jamal is their favorite player, he is my least favorite player. So I said.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It just hurts me to watch Pistons just running over the Bulls. Mavs may have the worst transition D, but we are not far behind. Pistons just scoring at will. Only saving grace is watching Kirk.

I'm going to the Pistons thread.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jsong</b>!
> 
> That's my point. When his shot is falling in, his ridiculaous shot attempts affect in favor of Bulls. But that's only evry 5th games at best. What about the rest of 4 games he simply took the whole team out by taking so many shots? Because of number of shot he is taking, if you want to praise his game for Win, you just have to blaime for all those lost too. Simple as that. but people on Jamal's camp doesn't want to acknowledge the cause of the lost on him, yet come up with all the excuses for himm in the world. By now I am ped up with those guys with all excueses for Jamal more than Jamal himself. And I know they won't change. Until Jamal become non-Bulls. I can't wait that day personally. As much as Jamal is their favorite player, he is my least favorite player. So I said.


Please, get off the it's Jamal's fault train, we just SUCK.

As a team we SUCK.

Can't win if you SUCK.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

The first lesson I was taught in investing is cut your losses quickly. In the case of pax, please cut your losses in Skiles and quickly before he does irreperable damage. This not playing Curry just shows how much of an ego maniacal twit this guy is


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you personally like him or not, who gives a damn, he's still a better 3 than any of those guys.


Aren't you one of those guy who give a damn, no whole world 's damn about when it comes to somebody else's hating Jamal. This statement is funny coming from you. In that sense, you won't give damn about the fact I hate jamal. Good to know.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Please, get off the it's Jamal's fault train, we just SUCK.
> ...


You are in denial when it comes to Jamal.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> You're confused...
> ...


WOW. What happened to the real Arenas?

No, no...I LIKE this one.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> Seriously now, is curry being made an example by not working on his game after practice, going to the bathroom or just not hustling or is he injured.
> 
> Now this is a mystery.



I think they are giving Curry a break. Mr. Potential are mentally stressed and physically tired. 

But, I should admit, that Curry is improving his game. 

And may be one day , sometime in the future, may be during his last year in NBA, it doesn’t matter when,he will keep us happy. Now it is matter of principal.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jsong</b>!
> 
> 
> You are in denial when it comes to Jamal.


I'm done debating with you...

Anyone with half a brain could see that this franchise is not in the state it is in because of Jamal Crawford.

We don't lose games just because of Jamal Crawford.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> WOW. What happened to the real Arenas?
> ...


Well, you changed my quote, but I would agree with that..

In the games where we are competetive or win, JC and Kirk have big games, and sometimes it's JC having a huge game and carrying us...

Without JC or Kirk, this team would have less than 10 wins.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey the Pistons are shooting a blistering 64% from the field and the Bulls are only down 9.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

For all the complaining from everyone we are only down 41-32 with about 6:00 minutes left in first half. We are in this game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Crazy lineups by Skiles!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

The question I have for Scott Skiles is why he did not start Curry or even try and coach this team today. With that starting team, does he really think they are going to beat the pistons. He needs to take a chill pill and just watch his team do its thing, which is lose.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone with half a brain could see that Jamal is not a player some make it to be, although I am not upset with Jamal any more. As of yesterday's game I made peace with my self in terms of Jamal issue. It won't change my opinion that he is my least favorite player on Bulls but I also realized that much of the blame was on me actually. I thought he was a lot better than what he has given us and want him to meet the expectation. After 4 years now I simply realized that that was asking way too much from him. He isn't just that good. So any poor game from him doesn't upset me like it used to any more. When Bulls become finally competent team, then he will find his well-deserve niche. "Coming off the bench for a little bit of offfensive spark. Easily taken out of the game if he is cold" kind of player.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I changed my mind, and now I agree with you..
> ...


One more post like that and you're on my buddy list.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I am playing with my daughter and have the sound off. Why is it there is no curry? Have the announcers said anything.

david


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> I am playing with my daughter and have the sound off. Why is it there is no curry? Have the announcers said anything.
> 
> david


he has found his way to the rotating dog house


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Curry has a deep thigh bruise. Banged into the counter at McDonalds...


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Curry has a deep thigh bruise. Banged into the counter at McDonalds...


No, I hear that it was Burger King.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Shirley scores:|


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

That's bs, after hinrich he is the only real nba starter we have. I have been light on skiles but he needs to go. L. Johnson is just throwing up shot after shot and won't quit but curry sits out the game? whatever. I can only assume they are throwing the season to have the worst record?

david


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Curry's out due to a thigh bruise.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

He suffered it in last nights game.

Maybe he's tougher than we thought---he didn't come out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford is definitely a nba starter and well the rest of the team out of 2 C's and Kirk that is a whole differnent story.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Now that explains everything, thigh bruise man what a load off my mind.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> He suffered it in last nights game.
> 
> Maybe he's tougher than we thought---he didn't come out.


Hmmm, I wonder if any of our posters may care to recant their earlier remarks about a Skiles/Curry issue that never existed? Don't worry, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> he has found his way to the rotating dog house


Got apology?


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

JC , IMHO is not a nba starting guard. He and the team would be better off if we had a starting SG and he could come off the bench. Seriously, he is just a streakly, one dimension player. He is mostly just a scorer with a 38% FG.

I think on must teams he is a 6th man.

david


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

TMAC having a big game tonight with 41pts, Arenas has 31 in a losing effort so far.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if any of our posters may care to recant their earlier remarks about a Skiles/Curry issue that never existed? Don't worry, I'm not holding my breath.


Great minds think like mine...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

We stink....

At least this season, Pax should have gotten his fill of both character guys (AD, JYD) and CBA talent (Shirely, etc.)

We are going to need some more talent to win.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Great minds think like mine...


How twoo! :laugh:


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Crawford is definitely a nba starter


I don't think you can say "definitely". Admittly he has a game for "starter material" but the reason he may not start for not most, but a competent team is the same old one. His defense.

When you say a starter, you asumme he will play his share of playing time like other starter on their team. To be on the floor for the competent team, his defense become too much of liability. When he is playing for team like team who has no choice but to play him, his defense may not be deciding factor. Bit it will be for more competent team. 

To put someone with THAT streaky (crazy hot and crazy cold) and that sloppy defense on the floor 30 plus minute... 

I can't think of that picture. At least not for contending team.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> JC , IMHO is not a nba starting guard. He and the team would be better off if we had a starting SG and he could come off the bench. Seriously, he is just a streakly, one dimension player. He is mostly just a scorer with a 38% FG.
> 
> I think on must teams he is a 6th man.
> ...


couldn't agree more.
6th man replacing both G's and some scoring from the bench is what IMO suits JC best.

As a starter I'd like to see someone else(we don't have now )


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Pretty interesting. Our worst defender doesn't play at all and our second worst defender sits the entire second quarter, and we give up 59.5 percent shooting in the first half (67 percent in the second quarter).

Some of these effort guys must be something less than stellar defenders.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Wasn't Chandler activated back on 1/31? That's 17 games ago. My God, he's just awful.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Pretty interesting. Our worst defender doesn't play at all and our second worst defender sits the entire second quarter, and we give up 59.5 percent shooting in the first half (67 percent in the second quarter).
> 
> Some of these effort guys must be something less than stellar defenders.


By your logic, just imagine what might happen if those two player mentioned ever played?

Does that picture look any brighter? So what is the point?

We have lost so many games with the same old face on the floor. What is another loss with some different faces on the floor? 

I am up for any kind of change by now. For better or worse (IF THIS IS EVER POSSIBLE? ).


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Wasn't Chandler activated back on 1/31? That's 17 games ago. My God, he's just awful.


He sure fits right in. He looks like like the rest of the the CBA guys that Pax has added.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

So did anyone apologize for jumping to the conclusion that curry is in Skiles' doghouse?

Its so painful to watch this team. the total lack of defense makes me want to poke out my eyes.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Got apology?


no apology. anytime you get singled out everynight, your in the dog house. and Skiles is still an ego maniacal twit from where I stand


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Actually, one thing I just realized. Being able to hit the rim on offense is one of the keys to having a good team defense.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> He sure fits right in. He looks like like the rest of the the CBA guys that Pax has added.


Well like my Pappy used to say your a product of the company you keep


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Actually, one thing I just realized. Being able to hit the rim on offense is one of the keys to having a good team defense.


sometimes the best defense a team can have is a good offense. I buy that philosophy


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> no apology. anytime you get singled out everynight, your in the dog house. and Skiles is still an ego maniacal twit from where I stand


:laugh: :rofl: :frenchy:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Quit ragging on Skiles

We drafted high schoolers and Jerry Reinsdorf obviously feel they need to be managed as such , and accordingly , our management feels they need to be Coached as such 


Its academic 

Or is that endemic ?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Star Trek Enterprise or reruns of Law & Order...Hmmmm.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Star Trek Enterprise or reruns of Law & Order...Hmmmm.


No Porn ?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> a proud member of the Shambulls, Wynn, Retro, Vincent Vega and whoever the chick is in SpongyFungys avatar fan clubs


Umm Rlucas---thats paxson in spongy's avatar...

He's a chick, and you're a fan?


:uhoh:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Steve Goodrich .. Kornell David .. Dedric Willoughby ... Benji ..

Ahh... the good ole days


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Star Trek Enterprise or reruns of Law & Order...Hmmmm.


American Idol


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Just tuned in...How did Tyson Chandler get 3 rebounds and 3 FGA in just 1 minute of play? That's what Yahoo is saying....


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> American Idol


Gotta love Will Hung (good porn name for inevitable porn spoof of Idol )


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm Rlucas---thats paxson in spongy's avatar...
> ...


Rlucas loves Pax....hello!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Rlucas loves Pax....hello!!


Thanks Ill have to change that. Spongy used to have a great chick in there but he decided to neglect her. Damn him


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> We stink....
> CBA talent (Shirely, etc.)


If we were going to make a heirarchy of the minor leagues, how would we rank the NBDL, CBA, and ABA? My guess is probably in about that order.

We need a real minor league in the worst possible way.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

All I know is that Max Fischer has a new TV show on Fox after American Idol tonight, and I'm going to watch it.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Well looks like everyone is tuning out .. basically following the players leads

This is where Shirley , the third , and Dupes Cheadle really need to exert their locker room influence and leadership .. to pick this team up by the bootstraps and carry them on their shoulders

Cometh the moment .. cometh the man ( and goeth the fans )


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks Ill have to change that. Spongy used to have a great chick in there but he decided to neglect her. Damn him


LOL. some people were getting sick of her.










Are we going to be part of history and not score 20 in the fourth? they have a record going, allowing 70 points or less streak. 

We need to put Erob, Crawford, as well as Gill, Curry, Hinrich. our best scorers.

Shirley, Brunson, Tyson, Linton, Gill ain't cutting it.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

There needs to be a mercy rule brought in


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Free Darko !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Let's forfeit the rest of the games this season now...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lalalala. Darko's in.

I thought they canceled Jamie Kennedy.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I like the performances given by Eddie Robinson and Eddy Curry tonight.

Everyone else is sucking.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I cant see a reason anyone would want to stay with this team .If Im a player Im looking to leave as soon as possible .

This franchise is DEAD !!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice pass by Brunson to the Pistons in the low post. LVP! LVP!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Nice pass by Brunson to the Pistons in the low post. LVP! LVP!


Man that was incredible Spongy...

Darko was wide open!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Won't make 70


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Is there saran wrap sealed over our rim? tyson botches an alleyoop


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks God, it is only five minutes left.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I hope they get over 100 and we don't score again...

100% embarassment...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I hope they get over 100 and we don't score again...
> 
> 100% embarassment...


Gill is stopping it from happening. He's our hardest working guy on the court. him and chandler getting the Orebs. but then we miss so many shots.

If pippen and gill were healthy this year, we'd win about 5-7 more.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh my goodness. we are gonna help set the record......


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> If pippen and gill were healthy this year, we'd win about 5-7 more.


Replace Pippen with Posey and double those projection #s...

I want to get blown out every game from now on by at least 25-30 pts...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> oh my goodness. we are gonna help set the record......


Spongy, if you could please, post skiles postgame, I gotta see this one...


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Is there saran wrap sealed over our rim? tyson botches an alleyoop


Yeah 

I blame Cartwright .. that's how he used to make the guys sharpen their rebounding skills 

No wonder our FG % is so low 

I'm not crapping this is a true story


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I bet anything Curry and Robinson would have caused the Bulls to score over 70. nowadays you have to try hard to score under 70. It's obvious we are not even playing for pride.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

When Cameron was in Egypt's land ....

Let my ..... Cameron..... goooooooooooooooo


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Spongy, if you could please, post skiles postgame, I gotta see this one...


you know, it's a WGN game so no postgame.. they go back to regular programming.

right now they are showing Corliss in a postgame interview with 10 minutes to burn.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah
> ...


Oh lordy. :laugh: Glad I forgot about the Bulls playing tonight(though really...did they really?). 

I have to tell you guys. The satisfaction I got from following the Cavs on sportsline.com was really something. Watching a team win...it's crazy.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> When Cameron was in Egypt's land ....
> 
> Let my ..... Cameron..... goooooooooooooooo


:rofl:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if any of our posters may care to recant their earlier remarks about a Skiles/Curry issue that never existed? Don't worry, I'm not holding my breath.


LOL way to go off the deep end guys:laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles and Paxon must be the happiest people on earth. Dupree, Brunson, Linton, Shirley, Chandler etc.....whats not to love? We're now officially the young, talent-less, "so called" hard working team that plays every posession.......and loses by 30 every night.

Half of the Bulls' roster shouldn't even be in the NBA. 

Wasn't Paxon supposed to be the guy that would clear Krause's mess up? 

This is the least talented squad in Bulls History.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

except the real trouble with the Bulls is the first half


----------



## blinkofaneye (Mar 3, 2004)

"whats not to love? We're now officially the young, talent-less, "so called" hard working team that plays every posession.......and loses by 30 every night.

Half of the Bulls' roster shouldn't even be in the NBA. 

Wasn't Paxon supposed to be the guy that would clear Krause's mess up? 

This is the least talented squad in Bulls History"

I agree with you completely. What a joke Skiles and Pax are making of our once great franchise. If all he cares about is how hard the team works regardless of talent, there is going to be an empty UC before long. I for one am really wondering whether to waste money on season tickets to watch this minor league team. 

At least BC had a bit of class and less ego. He knew how to treat his players with respect. Things were not good with him I know, but Skiles is NOT the answer. I honestly think he has done more damage to some of our young players than good. Look at Tyson Chandler... what the heck is wrong with him. He is nothing like he was last year. I don't get it. I know he was out with his back a long time, but still. Is the Skiles noose so tight he feels he can't compete. Who knows. I just know I would not want to play for the Chicago Bulls if I were a player. Especially Skiles.. that is for sure.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blinkofaneye</b>!
> 
> At least BC had a bit of class and less ego. He knew how to treat his players with respect. Things were not good with him I know, but Skiles is NOT the answer. I honestly think he has done more damage to some of our young players than good. Look at Tyson Chandler... what the heck is wrong with him. He is nothing like he was last year. I don't get it. I know he was out with his back a long time, but still. Is the Skiles noose so tight he feels he can't compete. Who knows. I just know I would not want to play for the Chicago Bulls if I were a player. Especially Skiles.. that is for sure.


That's funny.... I posted basically the same darn thing in the "College Job" thread.


----------

